# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Ammersee

## deso

Hey,

ich wsste gerne, ob es in Herrsching am Ammersee irgendwo ne Mglichkeit gibt Material einzulagern. Mglichst nah am Wasser wre natrlich von Vorteil. Habe per Google nach nem Surfverein oder hnlichem gesucht, bin aber nicht fndig geworden.
Ich wohn in Mnchen, aber kann mir als armer Student kein Auto leisten. Wrde dann mit der S-Bahn rausfahren.

MfG,

Alex

----------


## AlexBiere

Hi,

ich wohne auch in Mnchen und suche immer Leute die mit Surfen um auch die Spritkosten zu teilen
Habe auch einen Bulli und somit eher kein Platzproblem  :Happy: 
Wo gehst du denn meisstens surfen?

Gru, Alex

----------


## deso

Ich wohn erst seit einem Jahr hier und war bisher, unter anderem wegen nem Kreuzbandriss, noch gar nicht los. Kenne mich also von den Spots her nicht besonders aus. Aber wrde gerne zum nchsten Frhjahr hin wieder loslegen.
Fr Mitfahrgelegenheiten bin ich natrlich auch immer offen  :Wink: 

Wo bist du denn meistens unterwegs?

----------


## uncontrolled

Hi Alex und Deso, bin auch in Mnchen, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. Infos zu den bayerischen Spots gibts am besten hier: www.windinfo.eu. Viele Gre, Felix

----------


## lordofchaos

In Herrsching kenne ich keine Mglichkeit Material einzulagern. Ausser du findest eine Garage die zu vermieten ist. Allerdings ist Herrsching keine gnstige Gegend  :Smile: 
Such mal auf www.windinfo.eu nach dem User Becky. Er hatte in Eching am Ammersee sein Zeug irgendwo eingelagert.

----------


## AlexBiere

Hi,

war letztens noch 2mal am Ammersee. Dort ist bei schlechtwetter und Westwind immer gut was los. Wenn die Temperaturen ausreichen kann man auch gut zum Walchensee fr einen Tag. Schaue meisstens auf der Webcam ob Wind ist und dann los  :Happy: 

Ich schaue hier immer: http://www.addicted-sports.com/winds...ee/herrsching/

Gru, Alex

----------

